# Not able to get the Rogers upgrade price at the Apple Store?



## gozee (Mar 11, 2009)

I just got off the phone with TWO people from Rogers and they told me that if I go to Apple Store to get an iPhone 4 they wouldent be able to give the upgrade price that Rogers offers. You have to buy the phone outright but either locked to a carrier or unlocked. Is that true? I was going to line up but not now if thats the case.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

This is what's known as fear, uncertainty and doubt.

Given that upgrade pricing has been available for the iPhone from the outset, it's pretty clear that they're either going on zero information -- they wouldn't be briefed on Apple store procedures -- or are deliberately trying to scare you into buying directly from Rogers.

In short, queue up at the Apple store. Often the buying experience there is better to start with!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

That's the way it worked in the past. You have to get your phone through Rogers.


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've heard from multiple sources stating that you will be able to activate a phone on any carrier (minus Virgin Mobile) at the Apple Store on launch day, as well as buy an unlocked one if you wish. However if you're activating a phone at the store, be prepared to wait at least an hour while the employee hits refresh on the carrier's website trying to activate your phone (lots of overload when new iPhones are released)


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

hayesk said:


> That's the way it worked in the past. You have to get your phone through Rogers.


Absolutely incorrect. I bought both my 3G (brand new contract) and my 3GS (HUP) by waltzing into an Apple store. I got my 3GS at the HUP price.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

According to my friendly neighborhood Yorkdale Apple Store employee, Apple is set up as a Rogers authorized dealer, and thus will be able to offer the same plans as a Rogers store.


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

I got my 3Gs with Rogers as a HUP at the MontrealApple Store last year. In my call to the Ottawa Apple Store this morning the Rep said they can do Rogers HUP phones.


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

If I'm switching from one provider to another (porting my number from Bell to Rogers in this case), can it be done at the Apple store?


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

So did I. Apple store (Sherway), HUP to 3GS on Rogers about a week after launch. I gave up waiting for Rogers to ship mine to me. For all I know, I'd still be waiting. I was in and out in 15 minutes. I did need to make an appointment with the Genius folks, which delayed things a couple of days, but well worth the wait. I've already booked my genius appointment for next Tuesday. If they have no stock, then I'll reschedule. Given that we have no info from the carriers regarding their HUPs, waiting until Tuesday is just fine with me. Maybe by then they will have posted their options. I'm at the cottage for the long weekend anyway, so I won't really miss it that much.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Holy misinformation Batman.

You CAN do a hardware upgrade (HUP) at the Apple store. They are an authorized dealer. The Rogers reps you spoke to know nothing.


----------



## Danny647 (Aug 5, 2010)

I went to the Apple store today at Sherway Gardens and obtained a 32GB iPhone through the Rogers HUP. Almost everyone in front of me was doing a HUP. After 2.5 hrs in line I was able to get my new phone. 

I lined up around 11:40am. They were still un-packing the iPhone shipment from this morning and started letting iPhone purchasers proceed in around 12:30pm. I think this is the way to go right now, we can't rely on the carriers since their supplies are severely limited.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

I was in line at Sherway Gardens for around 3 hours and I got a 32GB for my girlfriend. I'm a primary contact on her account but they wouldn't give the $269 price even though she had obtained a confirmation number from a Rogers employee before I went out. It was bogus because when we type my girlfriends phone number into the Rogers site to check for her eligibility it says $269. I just accepted the $499 price and got the heck outta there. Rogers is getting a phone call today!


----------



## Danny647 (Aug 5, 2010)

iheartmac said:


> I was in line at Sherway Gardens for around 3 hours and I got a 32GB for my girlfriend. I'm a primary contact on her account but they wouldn't give the $269 price even though she had obtained a confirmation number from a Rogers employee before I went out. It was bogus because when we type my girlfriends phone number into the Rogers site to check for her eligibility it says $269. I just accepted the $499 price and got the heck outta there. Rogers is getting a phone call today!


You should have just asked Apple to phone Rogers. They have a direct number for things like that. I had an issue when I was getting my phone where the web portal said I was not eligible for the discounted price because I receive too many credits from Rogers on my account. She called it in and then proceeded to fill out a manual form in order to bypass the issue on the portal. To make a long story short, by having Apple call Rogers I walked out with my phone for $269.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I got my iPhone 4 at the Ottawa Apple store and did the upgrade there.
I got the 16GB that cost $159 (3yr contract), plus activation fee and taxes, total was $219!
So my contract will end 3yrs from now 2013, but I'll get a new one in two! LOL 
And yes, the $219 will go on your Rogers bill. I hope that helps everyone.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Danny647 said:


> You should have just asked Apple to phone Rogers. They have a direct number for things like that. I had an issue when I was getting my phone where the web portal said I was not eligible for the discounted price because I receive too many credits from Rogers on my account. She called it in and then proceeded to fill out a manual form in order to bypass the issue on the portal. To make a long story short, by having Apple call Rogers I walked out with my phone for $269.


The Apple employee called Rogers twice. Once to verify that I was indeed on my girlfriend's contract as a primary contact and then when we got into her account we had to call back(direct line you spoke of) because the price was wrong. I couldn't hear what the Rogers employee was saying to the Apple employee but at one point while she was on hold she put her hand over the phone and said the Rogers guys was being a jerk and short with her. She was trying to give the Rogers employee the confirmation number that my girlfriend got(to avoid this exact situation) but they said it was a mistake and they wouldn't honour the price. 

It was actually kind of crazy and I just said we'd take it for $499 and raise hell later. It was exhausting but we're calling back today to straighten it out.

Same thing happened to me. I had to pay $459 at Wireless Wave in Halifax but I hadn't upgraded since the 3G. It was brutal and I've since called Rogers and they are going to credit my account for the difference once I'm charged for it.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I wish we could just order from Apple Online with the HUP price. I refuse to play the call stores every day and go line up game.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

hayesk said:


> I wish we could just order from Apple Online with the HUP price. I refuse to play the call stores every day and go line up game.


I caved. The line wasn't too bad, but I don't want to go through it again.

Next year = unlocked via online purchase.


----------

